# Turkey Legs like at Disney, anyone have a recipe?



## fmcowboy (Aug 21, 2009)

We love the smoked Turkey legs you get as Disney, anyone know how to make similar ones?


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 21, 2009)

Those aren't Turkey Legs... 





 downsizing you know...LOL


----------



## fire it up (Aug 21, 2009)

My brother-in-law has been begging me to figure this one out since I first started smoking.
Having never tried them myself I have no clue what they taste like but he said they have a certain sweetness to them.
I found a recipe once that claimed it was similar but when he tried them he said it wasn't even close so if anyone knows I would love to try them out.


----------



## gnubee (Aug 21, 2009)

I found it on this website. 

http://disneyrecipes.homestead.com/index4.html

http://disneyrecipes.homestead.com/turkeylegs.html

Or close to it enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If these don't have that certain sweetness to them try one of the salmon brines with brown sugar in them. Some smoked salmon brine recipes come out almost like fish candy. 

I bet you could eventually come really close after a few trys, that is if you knew what you were trying for in the first place. What we need is for Bobby Flay to challenge Disney to a Throwdown.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 21, 2009)

Nooooooo..........!!!!!!!!!!!
5 tsp. of liquid smoke?  The blasphemy!  I wonder if that is what they really do, I always understood that they were actually smoked, though I guess you could cure them properly and omit the liquid poop and just smoke 'em on up.
Most of the meat cure recipes on Morton's site call for liquid smoke but I know those you just leave it out and smoke them up.
Though looking back at the recipe, it says 1 cup of TQ, that seems like an awful, awful lot of tender quick to use.


----------



## gnubee (Aug 21, 2009)

In my search I ran across an article that stated each leg has twice the reccommended daily amount of salt in a single leg.
Also although most people think the disney legs are healthy for you they have about 1150 calories each plus quite a bit of fat in the skin.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 21, 2009)

That's just terrible.
People probably think "Hey, it's turkey so it must be better for me"  but man, with that much salt and calories per leg?  Wow!  
I'm not surprised but still...Wow!


----------



## smokeguy (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## fmcowboy (Aug 22, 2009)

I found an article that says they aren't smoked either and that Disney buys them pre-cooked and all they have to do is heat them up. It said they are probably cured and baked and not smoked as well, hence the hammy texture n flavor. We gotta come up with a close clone.


----------



## smokin' dick (Aug 22, 2009)

Personally I'm not a fan of anything Disney, hence have not had their turkey legs. When I do smoke  them I get the biggest ones I can. Last ones were about 1 3/4 pounds a piece. I will brine them in a simple solution of water, salt and brown sugar for up to 12 hours. Last smoke I actually did them with the 3-2-1 method and they were great.


----------



## kingudaroad (Aug 22, 2009)

I have also injected them with great success!


----------



## nate_46 (Aug 22, 2009)

Sorry I have to interrupt this discussion for a second.

Anyone have a recipe for their pepperoni pizza??
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If so.........please burn it and become a vegetarian........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





now back to the original point of this thread...


----------

